
CUDA and CuBLAS GPU Matrices in Clojure - tosh
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/CUDA-and-cuBLAS-GPU-matrices-in-Clojure
======
dragandj
Source code:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

~~~
gleenn
Sadly, last I checked, it only had bindings for Linux which was probably the
right thing to do but made it hard to try on my Mac workstation. Looks really
cool though, like part of Clojure's answer to Julia, which is also pretty
cool.

~~~
dragandj
It has bindings for OSX, Windows, and Linux. Works fine on my Mac.

------
dkersten
When Neanderthal was first announced, I was very much in the "why isn't it
core.matrix compatible?" camp (nobody wants fragmentation, and conoatibility
is a good thing!), but after watching Dragan's talk at last years EuroClojure,
I changed my mind because I love what non-compatibility made possible. I've
yet to actually use Neanderthal (I just don't currently have those workloads,
but I do have some projects in mind), but I love what I see and it seems to be
getting better and better. Thanks Dragan!

------
degenerate
Someone in this thread might have the answer:

What is currently the best bang-for-buck CUDA card in mid-2017? 1080 Ti?

I need an upgrade for Premiere, which has become increasingly demanding on my
GTX 960 in the last few CC updates.

------
jerry40
Several years ago I took CUDA course on Udacity and I thought how interesting
it would be to write the same exercises in Lisp. Now this is possible, great!

